# .tivo to xvid?



## dB02 (Dec 25, 2003)

How can I convert my TiVo files to XviD? Thanks


----------



## amazingracer (Dec 24, 2005)

xvid is a horrible codec, why not divx?


----------



## dB02 (Dec 25, 2003)

I need Xvid... Is there anyway to get a .tivo file into Virtual Dub?


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

Here:

http://www.pointlisse.com/PMA430/html/showArticle.cfm?articleID=46

This tut specifies divX, but pocketDivXEncoder will do Xvid as well. New version just released too!

http://divx.ppccool.com/

Andrew
http://www.pointlisse.com/PMA430/


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

amazingracer said:


> xvid is a horrible codec, why not divx?


I believe xvid is free open source, while Divx is not. Could be wrong.

And to answer the OP's question.....try Autopilot (free) from tvharmony.com
I can convert .tivo files to numerous formats including xvid


----------



## JELaVallee (Nov 17, 2005)

amazingracer said:


> xvid is a horrible codec, why not divx?


Not sure if you'll get this, but I tried to reply to your PM but was blocked because you've set your options to do so... d'oh!

PM me when you get that fixed.

cheers,
JELaVallee


----------



## dB02 (Dec 25, 2003)

You trying to PM me? I dont think my PMs are blocked, it says I have 45 old ones

Also -- TV Harmony puts some kind of watermark on the video right?


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

dB02 said:


> You trying to PM me? I dont think my PMs are blocked, it says I have 45 old ones
> Also -- TV Harmony puts some kind of watermark on the video right?


There is no visual watermark on TVHarmony converted videos.


----------



## grrlwonder (Dec 9, 2005)

*amazingracer*
i tried to respond to your message, but you've blocked private messages & I don't know another way to reply!! 
sorry!!
grrlwonder


----------



## sammyplo (Nov 30, 2005)

be weary for amazing racer has sent homosexual posts to many users about him and his tivo box. i would ignore this user


----------



## daThomas (Nov 9, 2005)

sammyplo said:


> be weary for amazing racer has sent homosexual posts to many users about him and his tivo box. i would ignore this user


Bwahahahhahahaha!

Guess I should take it as a compliment.


----------



## giser (Aug 17, 2005)

sammyplo said:


> be weary for amazing racer has sent homosexual posts to many users about him and his tivo box. i would ignore this user


Funny!

I was immediatelly suspicious when I found I had a private message. 

I ran a search on his handle and found this thread. I thought he was just trying to con me or something but the reality is far more disturbing. 

The sad thing is, it's the first sign of interest in years.  If he saw me he'd get uninterested real fast.


----------

